# Yamaha VK540 vs. Ski-doo Skandic



## Fishing 24/7

Wife says I can get a new sled next year. everyone that I know that has a Skandic is happy with it. I also have a couple of friends who are running old Yamaha Bravos. anyone have any insight on the VK540 or can give a personal comparison feedback? more than just what the manufactures post on their websites.


----------



## Scout 2

I would go with what ever dealer is the closest and who gives the best price. I would buy the Ski Doo myself but I think either is good


----------



## Fishing 24/7

I'm up in Grayling, MI and extreme power sports in Gaylord offers both Yamaha and Skidoo the manufacture's suggested prices are within $200.00 of each other. at this point the only thing I can physically see is that Skidoo looks better lol.


----------



## Scout 2

Fishing 24/7 said:


> I'm up in Grayling, MI and extreme power sports in Gaylord offers both Yamaha and Skidoo the manufacture's suggested prices are within $200.00 of each other. at this point the only thing I can physically see is that Skidoo looks better lol.


Do a search on e internet for reviews on each one. What is the weight difference between the 2


----------



## Fishing 24/7

Found a comparison on the two already, weight was not part of it. 
http://www.powersportstv.com/compare/2017_Yamaha_VK+540_Base_2_vs.2017_Ski-Doo_Skandic+WT_550F_2/


----------



## PerchPatrol

Skandic!!


----------



## Lazy K

Don't rule out the Tundra and save a couple grand. Those Tundra's are light and get through the deep stuff great when we cat hunt on them in the upper. You're wife is more generous than mine! lol


----------



## Fishing 24/7

She's getting her hot tub/Jacuzzi which cost way more than we thought it would. So yea, she's being generous lol. I like the Tundra and have also considered it as a possibility. I really like fishing the bay and am trying my hand at trapping. that being said the longer track has my attention.


----------



## Joe R.

Go with the tundra and save some money. I bought mine in 2014. Fish the bay with it and have run it through the woods to my camp in the UP. Something to be said for a machine that can float across powder that is almo st chest deep!!!! Mine has a 550 fan cooled motor, and I ran studs down the middle for ice fishing. 
At first I thought it would be a bit tippy due to its narrow stance. Found that to no really be the case though. Don't get me wrong you have to watch it in the ruts, but overall it's a nice utility sled. Only thing you need to watch out for is your trailer length. The tundra will fit on a 10 footer. I believe the skandic is longer yet.


----------



## Fishing 24/7

Joe R. said:


> Go with the tundra and save some money. I bought mine in 2014. Fish the bay with it and have run it through the woods to my camp in the UP. Something to be said for a machine that can float across powder that is almo st chest deep!!!! Mine has a 550 fan cooled motor, and I ran studs down the middle for ice fishing.
> At first I thought it would be a bit tippy due to its narrow stance. Found that to no really be the case though. Don't get me wrong you have to watch it in the ruts, but overall it's a nice utility sled. Only thing you need to watch out for is your trailer length. The tundra will fit on a 10 footer. I believe the skandic is longer yet.


Thanks for the input the 550 Fan would be my choice if I went that way. have you had to cross any open water with it?


----------



## Joe R.

I've only crossed cracks in the 6 to 8 foot range. I've fished the bay for a number of years. I'm not a risk taker out there by any means. I've learned it's better to avoid getting into bad situations!!!!

Top end on my sled is in the 70 to 75 mph range not hauling gear. Out on the bay it's rare to see me going over 25!!!!


----------



## litg8r

You'll be very happy with either sled. I'd suggest fan cooled motor and studs on the track. Congrats on having the luxury of that choice!


----------



## Scout 2

Trust me on this weight is not your friend, If you ever get stuck don't expect to back out. Once you have to lift the rear up and set it over you will know what I mean LOL


----------



## FREEPOP

Joe R. said:


> Top end on my sled is in the 70 to 75 mph range not hauling gear. Out on the bay it's rare to see me going over 25!!!!


You must be getting old!


----------



## Joe R.

Getting older yes!!!!! Hard to travel much faster then that on the bay anyways. You don't take near the pounding that your gear does!!!!! I can remember jumping a crack once. Slight lip on opposite side. I always look over my shoulder after crossing. This particular time I saw my shantycoming at me almost 90 degrees to the ice. Quick grab of the throttle promptly slammed everything back to the ice!!!!! Hahaha. Glad I had switch to otter by then. No damage to anything thankfully!!!!


----------



## Fishing 24/7

litg8r said:


> You'll be very happy with either sled. I'd suggest fan cooled motor and studs on the track. Congrats on having the luxury of that choice!


Already aware of the Fan cooled and as far as the luxury of being able to choose they are priced within $200.00 of each other. If I went with the Tundra I could almost save a Grand.



Joe R. said:


> Getting older yes!!!!! Hard to travel much faster then that on the bay anyways. You don't take near the pounding that your gear does!!!!! I can remember jumping a crack once. Slight lip on opposite side. I always look over my shoulder after crossing. This particular time I saw my shantycoming at me almost 90 degrees to the ice. Quick grab of the throttle promptly slammed everything back to the ice!!!!! Hahaha. Glad I had switch to otter by then. No damage to anything thankfully!!!!


I'm Currently running a Yamaha Venture when it wants to run LOL. so I know what you mean about the weight. and I have lost a shanty to the crack once already. I was able to save it but the tub was smashed and it was filled with ice. but I got my gear back after I thawed it out.


----------



## Fishing 24/7

Well here it is, got my VK540 and picked it over the tundra and skandic for two reasons. The first is I couldn't find either of them with a fan cooled engine and the second was the price. Lately I've only been riding around on some local trails breaking it in slowly and low MPH. I'd like to get a 100 miles on it and some faster speeds before putting it on the ice. Speaking of ice it needs to drop in temps so the bay can ice over!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Stillkickin

Good choice, the VK is a proven workhorse as is the Skandic. 

Good luck with it!


----------



## Ranger Ray

Nice!


----------

